# Fine Woodworking Workbench video.



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I hope this is the correct place for this. I wanted to let everyone know about this video: http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530. It's viewable even if you are not a member. The fellow that built this bench has a lot of GREAT ideas and for anyone thinking of building a workbench it is a must to see.

If you get a chance watch the accordian chair video too. It's amazing!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Os,
That's a great workbench. It makes me want to build a new workbench. Fww has a lot of great info online. I highly recommend subscribing to it.

It 's a great tool, for only a few bucks a year.

I don't have any connection whatsoever with FWW. *This is my opinion.*


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

You're welcome! I'm leaning more and more to doing so. They have a lot of good info that I can't view.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

For those interested in FWW online, Click here to see what it costs.

A lot of info for what it costs.

I wish they had something like this when I was younger.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

It is a great bench. I stumbled on the video a few weeks ago and immediately decided I was going to either build it or implement 90% of the ideas into the bench I build. It's really ingenious. The use of the bar clamps under the varying sizes of MDF in the center of the table is great.

I haven't been able to find any decent, clear Douglas Fir around though. Dick, do you have good access up there? I'm still on a quest. I'm thinking of maybe checking at a couple of the hardwood purveyors here in the Cities next.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

That's a great bench, and since I'm just setting up shop, I can implement some of those great ideas.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Amen Dick,
The yearly fee is worth every penny. I'm thinking about subscribing to their electronic magazine. If you don't know about FWW site, check out the link Dick posted above. Thousands of articles, reviews, and MANY videos to go with the articles. They do free trials occasionally so keep your open if you want to do a test drive.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I found the link for the plans on Fine Woodworking. It's here

It's the article that goes with the video.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

USCJeff,

Do it. I wouldn't even think twice. The only upside I see to the periodical subscription is getting to have the glossy print of the articles in your hands and the great photography (which does have definite tactile value.)

The online gives you access to at LEAST the last 8 years of articles plus all the videos you mention and some slide shows they do. Frankly, I don't have the magazine subscription, just the electronic subscription. I have completely realized my investment I feel.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper,
I enjoy fww online better than the magazine.

Fir, isn't that about all they sell nowadays for framing lumber.

If anyone likes Kayaks check this one out. It's been on my list for a long time now.


----------



## morris129 (Aug 5, 2006)

I sub. to Fine WW for years and have a bookcase full of mag. I gave away a bunch but I have never built anything from their mag. I'm like Dick I wish they had this years ago. How do you get the imfo without sub. to the mag? I have some books and mag I would like to give away if someone wants to pay postage. I'll be 72 this year and ans not planning any big projects so I would like someone to have info.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Morris,
Click on the link on one of my previous comments. You can subscribe online for $34.95/year.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Os -

Thanks for the great link! This is a really interesting bench. I will have to consider this - as I mentioned in an earlier blog entry, I desperately need a real bench. Dick is right (as usual!) FWW online is a great resource and a super value.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David

You're quite welcome. I saw it and knew it was worth sharing with my buddies at LumberJocks.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Dick, yeah I think you are right about the Fir. It's just that I can find anything even worth sawing the middles out of around here. Super knotty. It may just be that I have to check more often and buy some 'clear' stuff when I see it. I thought maybe you knew of a better source up there. Just curious really.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Jeff,
You have to go to the higher grade construction lumber. The stuff they run on special is usually junk. We only have one local yard in town, & Lowes.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the idea of having electronic copies of all of their magazines. I can print what I want for reference and not have to dig through a stack of mags to find it. Plus, you can use a search for any topic.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, Dick. I'll do just that. As I've never done construction I'm not that familiar with the different construction grades. Something else to research and learn about.

Jeff, I agree. Also, PDF docs can be searched by terms if they are stored in the same folder on your hard drive I believe. You may have to have a full version of Adobe Acrobat for that (rather than just Reader), I can't remember for sure. It's worth a shot though. Aside from that, the search within the Techniques section of FWW.com has always been accurate for me and fast.

Sorry, Os. I hope you don't think trying to hijack this thread. These things just came to mind… -Jeff


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

There is no such a thing with me, Jeff. Discussion is what it is all about. I like it because you and another LumberJock might talk about something I never thought of.

Did anyone watch the accordian chair video?


----------



## Muddler (Mar 4, 2007)

the only downside - if any- is that you can't download the videos, but the articles are worth it. I bought the best of FWW book "small woodworking shops", only to find out later that all the articles in the book were also available on the online archives. I could've saved myself some money and space on the bookshelf, but I'll know better next time! AND, there are the "Knots" and "ask the experts" forums. I've learned a ton from them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Os.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

You're welcome, Wayne!


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Jeff,
Great wood supplier www.bearcreeklumber.com
they can take care of all your Douglas Fir needs.
I am leaning towards building this bench myself, I came across the video a couple of days ago and I can't get it of my mind.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

My project list has at least quadrupled since I signed on here. A bench is now on the list.


----------

